# What breed?



## PendergrassRanch (Dec 19, 2012)

A friend of ours works at a small amusement park in my hometown about an hour away.  They have a petting zoo and these people are SO weird about disposing of animals. Instead of selling them when they get to rowdy or castrating them so they aren't too rowdy, they just shoot and bury them...

Anyway, my good friend works there and called me about these two bucks that they are about to shoot.  They are dog food for sure (I know I keep saying that but I am not keeping these huge bucks around! No way!) but I'm curious as to what breed they are.  They are tall, and have these huge horns!




























They are the two orangey ones with the heads down in the front.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Dec 20, 2012)

I am not really sure but they are really impressive and big!  Like that ridge in the inside of the horn.  Makes me kind of wish I was closer


----------



## Shelly May (Dec 20, 2012)

Nice looking if you like horns


----------



## Catahoula (Dec 20, 2012)

Aren't they just Oberhaslis?


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Dec 20, 2012)

Catahoula said:
			
		

> Aren't they just Oberhaslis?


I think you might be right.  I have never seen one in person and all of the pics I have ever seen don't have the horns intact.  Looked up Oberhasli buck and viola!  Sure looks the part.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Dec 20, 2012)

Well firstly they are goats. Someone said sheep but they are goats.

I too think that you may be right and that they may be Oberhaslis. They seem to have a dairy structure and I know the bucks can have huge horns, but I've never seen them the way they are. I wouldn't be surprised if they were crossed with something though.


----------



## EllieMay (Dec 20, 2012)

Very nice looking.
Serious horns!


----------



## lovinglife (Dec 20, 2012)

I used to have a couple Oberhaslis, looked just like your boys.  They were awesome milk does.


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Dec 20, 2012)

Great thanks everyone! 

Those horns will look great as patio decor


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Dec 20, 2012)

PendergrassRanch said:
			
		

> Great thanks everyone!
> 
> Those horns will look great as patio decor


Is there ANY way I could get a pair?? Not kidding


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Dec 20, 2012)

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> PendergrassRanch said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Really? What would you do with them?  I won't promise anything but if you paid shipping, I'd send you one.  Would you want the whole skull or just the cap?


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Dec 20, 2012)

I'm not really sure what I would do. I'm a big fan of horns and those are some awesome horns.

I'm don't know how easy it is to have and keep a whole skull intact. I bet it could be a real pain to get it cleaned out an all. If you guys could do it easily I would be delighted to have either a set of horns or the whole skull with the horns.


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Dec 20, 2012)

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> I'm not really sure what I would do. I'm a big fan of horns and those are some awesome horns.
> 
> I'm don't know how easy it is to have and keep a whole skull intact. I bet it could be a real pain to get it cleaned out an all. If you guys could do it easily I would be delighted to have either a set of horns or the whole skull with the horns.


I know a guy in the east bay who does it with Dermestid beetles.  Another friend of ours just soaks it and lets is rot, then scrapes it clean and bleaches it with hair bleach. I'm not sure what I will do but it will get done eventually lol


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Dec 20, 2012)

My uncle boils his deer skulls (not sure about the horns).  That would be a neat ornament to hang up on the barn.


----------



## Alice Acres (Dec 20, 2012)

Those horns might make nice dog chews......


----------



## OneFineAcre (Dec 29, 2012)

They definitely look like Oberhaslis.

As far as the skulls, done many "european mounts" for deer heads.

Remove as much skin and meat from th skull as you can.  Then, bury the head with the horns sticking up out of the ground as far from the house as you can.

Cover the horns and head with a washtup or something like that with weight on top to keep out scavengers.

Leave a few months and there you go.


----------



## bonbean01 (Dec 29, 2012)

There is a Buffalo pound not that far from here...they put the skulls on an ant hill and it's clean pretty quickly...but that would be in summer.


----------



## Lamancha Acres Dairy Goat (Dec 30, 2012)

Idk they definatly have the coloring of an Obie but the ears look a little short possibly  nigerian obie crosses????


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Dec 30, 2012)

Pretty sure they look like dog food now


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Dec 30, 2012)

Pearce Pastures said:
			
		

> Pretty sure they look like dog food now


x2

and soon to be on my wall! lol


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Dec 30, 2012)

Oh, cool, you are really doing it?  That will definitely call for a picture.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Dec 30, 2012)

Yeah, she said she'll send me one when they are all cleaned up. She going to keep one and do the same thing. lol


----------



## marlowmanor (Dec 30, 2012)

My dad has deer skulls hanging on his barn. Not exactly sure how he gets the meat off them though. I want to say he boils it off but not sure. I'd have to ask him. He may leave them out to rot most of the stuff of it too.


----------



## goat boy (Jan 30, 2013)

Not to be rude or anything but can't you keep them alive? that just doesen't seem right to kill them for there skull


----------



## marlowmanor (Jan 30, 2013)

goat boy said:
			
		

> Not to be rude or anything but can't you keep them alive? that just doesen't seem right to kill them for there skull


They are already dead now. She also wasn't using them just for their skulls. She got them to use for dog food. She feeds a raw diet to her dogs. The horns and skulls were just a bonus.


----------



## goat boy (Jan 30, 2013)

they are american oberhasli bucks here's a pic of one on bing


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Jan 30, 2013)

Yup.  Dog food.

I didn't just get them for their horns, I had no idea they had horns.  Those are just a bonus.  We reuse the entire animal.  I have the hides salted and stored until the weather is fine enough to do something with them, the meat is in the freezer for the pups.  The only thing we toss is the intestines and stomach contents, when I get pigs they will eat those parts so absolutely NOTHING is wasted  






SHK if you are curious, this is where they are at right now.  I boiled the heads and gave them to the chickens to pick clean.  I just need to scrub them up a bit and get hair bleach from my sister.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jan 30, 2013)

I was wondering about them the other day actually. haha

Looking good and can't wait.


----------



## Fluffygal (Jan 30, 2013)

made me think of barbeque. I would eat them myself instead of the dogs. Your dogs have it good.


----------



## annageckos (Feb 4, 2013)

PendergrassRanch said:
			
		

> Yup.  Dog food.
> 
> I didn't just get them for their horns, I had no idea they had horns.  Those are just a bonus.  We reuse the entire animal.  I have the hides salted and stored until the weather is fine enough to do something with them, the meat is in the freezer for the pups.  The only thing we toss is the intestines and stomach contents,


My dogs love goat tripe (stomach). I wouldn't feed the intestines though, but the tripe is really good for them, and my picky dog loves it.


----------



## SillyChicken (Feb 13, 2013)

wow if you ever get another set of horns... I'd be interested!!  And I mean any horns... I love horned/antlered skulls.   I had a chance at a jacobs head (4 horn) but someone neglected to tell me the guy held it for me and he tossed it after a while... 


bugs are the very best way to clean a skull... boiling makes the bones brittle and shrink, and they won' last as long.   I've tossed deer skulls on top of my shed (on the opposite side of the house) by the end of summer, they're cleaned off.


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Feb 13, 2013)

annageckos said:
			
		

> PendergrassRanch said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah we toss the stomach contents as well as the intestinal tract.


----------



## annageckos (Feb 13, 2013)

I missed the 'contents' part, just saw stomach.  I need to slow down sometimes and reread things before typing.


----------



## flylo (Feb 14, 2013)

They have the markings of the Oberhasli breed. I raised Oberhasli for over 20+ years. A shame that they will be killed without even the benefit of the meat going to some needy families.
If this "petting zoo" had any compunction, they'd make sure the horns came off before the goats went into the program. Besides the smell of an intact buck, the space between the horn is just right for a child's little arm to get wedged and those inside edges of horn are VERY sharp.

It would have cost very little for a vet to disbud and castrate the males at an early age, saving the bucks from the death sentence upon maturity.  Wethers remain delightful pets on into adulthood, having the added benefits of being able to haul a small cart around for children, thus adding to the attraction of the petting zoo overall.

flylo


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Feb 14, 2013)

Well I personally am happy they had horns because now I get to hang them on my wall! haha


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Feb 14, 2013)

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> Well I personally am happy they had horns because now I get to hang them on my wall! haha


Hopefully! I need a few spare minutes to get to scrubbing


----------



## goatboy1973 (Mar 5, 2013)

Looks like dairy bucks. Probably Obies.


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Mar 5, 2013)

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> Well I personally am happy they had horns because now I get to hang them on my wall! haha


Lucky! 
Beautiful bucks. Makes me want one.  I love horns. If I get a little buck I'll just have to keep him with buds. ND horns, not too big, but so cool! 
Actually would make me want some Kiko horns. hehe.
btw, love your new avvie Straw.


----------



## autumnprairie (Mar 6, 2013)

Definite Obli's ,good job on getting the horns Straw


----------

